# MAC OS X with HP LaserJet 1000?? Can it be done?



## mrscarrey (Sep 4, 2004)

Hello...just wondering if this was possible. I did some searching online and found a site (zeno.com?) but when I tried to download their driver they talked about, I couldn't actually find it.

Any help would be most appreciated!
~Susan


----------



## emoxley (Jan 6, 2004)

For HP LaserJet 1000, see here:
http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsuppor...sId=45674&submit.y=6&submit.x=5&lang=en&cc=us

I just found the page. I didn't go past this page, to see if it supports OSX or not. Check and see..............
Good luck!


----------

